# How much do you pay for Livery?



## welshie (Apr 28, 2009)

How much do people pay for Livery and what facilities are on offer?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi i pay £11 week diy,that includes stable,1 acre of grazing(per horse) i buy the hay and straw on site hay £2.50 straw 80pplus farmer fills water troughs up in summer.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

The livery yard i worked at charged £125 a month.
You got:
The stable
food and water
shared feild of 20aches (girls and boys seperate) constant water out in feild
use of school when ever
come and go as you please with your horse
If you cant get there to exercise you horse someone else will
Is this good do you think or well over priced
kerry x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> The livery yard i worked at charged £125 a month.
> You got:
> The stable
> food and water
> ...


probably around the average,but i wouldnt like the grazing arrangments,i prefer individual paddocks,even with my own 3,this reduces risk of injury to horses.A lady at my yard a few years back kept her 2 together,one kicked the other and shattered its leg,it had to be destroyed on the spot


----------



## welshie (Apr 28, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Hi i pay £11 week diy,that includes stable,1 acre of grazing(per horse) i buy the hay and straw on site hay £2.50 straw 80pplus farmer fills water troughs up in summer.


That is well cheap, do you have a menage to ride in?


----------



## welshie (Apr 28, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> probably around the average,but i wouldnt like the grazing arrangments,i prefer individual paddocks,even with my own 3,this reduces risk of injury to horses.A lady at my yard a few years back kept her 2 together,one kicked the other and shattered its leg,it had to be destroyed on the spot


Yes that doesnt sound to bad as food is included.Does it include a turnout?
I prefer small paddocks with 2-4 horses in them. Amazing that the horses leg got shattered :sad:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

welshie said:


> That is well cheap, do you have a menage to ride in?


no just our fields,but next doors can be hired out.


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

I pay £60 per month for all my 3 that includes 2 stables for the tb's,all the haylege they can eat,straw.Pony has all year turnout and hay.


----------



## welshie (Apr 28, 2009)

That is sooooooooooooo cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

